# Oh the rolling picture



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you remember getting up several times to adjust a rolling tv picture? First it would roll one way, then the other way. Usually a weak signal or a tube was going bad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh yes, I remember. If I stomped on the floor it would often straighten out. Then they yelled at me not to do that as it loosened the horizontal tube more.

I remember my mother adjusting the set. My father moved the TV out from the wall and brought down a large mirror so she could see the results of her tinkering. I don't know what she did those times, but it worked.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)

Ahh...the good old days.  Thanks for the memory, Pappy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2018)

Airplanes going over!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

Where are the rabbit ears with the tinfoil???


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2018)

Haven't   seen that in many, many years.  We have  6 TVs in the house, all cable controlled.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Where are the rabbit ears with the tinfoil???



Right Here....LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2018)

When we were kids I remember us being the human antenna or adjusting the knobs on the back of the television while our parents coached us with things like a little to the left, back a little, forward, left,  not so fast, etc...

We were also an early form of remote control for our parents.

I remember that when I got up to change the channel I had to call dibs on the couch or a favorite chair so my brothers and sister would not take my seat and I would end up on the floor.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Right Here....LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 47790



:lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2018)

I remember the rolling pictures and the snowy ones too.  I still use rabbit ears in my kitchen and living room Tvs, they're not connected to the cable.  Now when the picture messes up and the antenna needs adjustment, the people freeze or the image has broken pixels....the voice of the person when it goes bad can be really scary sometimes, like out of a horror movie.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Airplanes going over!!



So true Ken. Even cars going by could mess it up.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 28, 2018)

There was usually a vertical hold adjustment at the back or somewhere or even in the 'guts' somewhere.


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2018)

Remember your dad up on the roof adjusting the antenna while yelling, "HOW IS IT NOW?  WHAT ABOUT NOW?  IS THIS BETTER? HOW ABOUT THIS?"  I'd have to stand in front of the house and relay the messages back and forth.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)

We use to get a lot of these too.


----------



## rgp (Jan 31, 2018)

And now'a days...we have the best TVs , the most stable, big beautiful pictures , no interference , no snow, no rolling.....and not one damn thing worth watching on it........:mad-new:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 31, 2018)

Do you remember the magnification bubble that you placed over your screen to make the picture a little larger?

How about the tinted lens that you put over the screen to simulate a color image?

The lens was usually tinted blue on top and green on the bottom, so if you were watching an outdoor scene, it would almost look like a color picture!

We got our first TV in 1951..it was a 17" Packard Bell, the biggest available then.

Hal


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Do you remember the magnification bubble that you placed over your screen to make the picture a little larger?
> 
> *How about the tinted lens that you put over the screen to simulate a color image?*The lens was usually tinted blue on top and green on the bottom, so if you were watching an outdoor scene, it would almost look like a color picture!
> 
> ...



My grandparents had a gadget that looked like one of those color wheels that you pointed at aluminum Christmas trees.  It projected colors onto the screen and was supposed to make it look like a color TV.  It didn't.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 31, 2018)

The first generation of all-electronic TV sets were scanned by a Horizontal Oscillator that ran at 15,750 cycles per second. (Hertz) This would give 525 lines of horizontal scan at a vertical rate of 30 Cycles per second (Hertz)  (525 x 30= 15,750)

When I was younger I could actually _hear_ the high-pitched scanning frequency of 15,750 Hertz!

Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

I remember when we were kids my sister was the "remote control." Our father would snap his fingers and she would jump up go to the TV and fix whatever the problem was. (Change channel, adjust sound, fix the roll, whatever.)


----------

